# Empyrion-Galactic Survival (Early Access)



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe PCGHler,
ich spiele seit ca. zwei Tagen Empyrion und bin Total begeistert.
Da ich so wenig darüber lesen konnte wollte ich von euch wissen ,wer das Spiel kennt oder spielt?
Das Game befindet sich seit 2015 im Early Access und Basiert auf der Unity-Engine.
Wer spieltipps hat,Posten.

Also.......
Ich bin jetzt fast eine Woche am Suchten (blöd das man Arbeiten gehen muß^^).
Hab schon vieles herausgefunden,aber noch lange nicht alles.
Es macht immer noch viel Spaß und ist teilweise recht fordernd für mich (51J.).
Für alle die das Spiel nicht kennen eine kleine Zusammenfassung:
Das Spiel ist eine mischung aus Space engeneer und Minecraft ??
Nicht so frickelig.
Man landet mit einer Rettungskapsel auf einem von zwei Planeten ,den man sich vorher aussuchen kann.
In der der Deutschen Einstellung werden die ersten Schritte erklärt.
Dort füllt man den inhalt der Kapsel in sein Inventar (Taste-I).
Ich hab mir dann ein lauschiges Plätzchen gesucht,mit Wasser in der Nähe.
Hab dann meine Kreator aufgestellt (Werkbank).
Drum herum hab ich meine Base gebaut.
Für Nahrung gesorgt,Pflanzen gesammelt,und Dinos für Fleisch erlegt.
Immer wieder ploppen neu gefundene Erzforkommen auf die ich entdeckt habe ,beim Umherstreifen.
Der abbau der Ressourcen ist sehr Wichtig um weiter vorran zu kommen.
Ich hab meine Basis direkt mit gehärtetem Stahl gebaut ,da Holz nicht so Stabiel,für die Sporadisch auftauchenden Drohnen,ist.

Momentaner Stand der Basis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitlerweile hab ich auch Planzbeete gebaut.

Es gibt soviel Sachen zu bauen,alles ist mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend.

Die Wichtigsten Tasten im Spiel,die zuerst nicht so geblickt hatte sind:
*Y*=Generator einschalten (auch auf Raumschiffen)
*F*=Licht an -aus
*T*=Sachen nehmen/Benutzen(hatte zu anfang umbelegt aber E ist schon für die Schiffsteuerung Wichtig)
*I*=Inventar (Da sieht man sich zb. selbst und kann den Helm in Atembarer Athmosphäre abnehmen)
     Hier ist auch der Technikbaum der weitere Sachen freischaltet,die man dann bauen kann.
      Oder der PDA mit Hinweise zum Bauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*M*= Map Karte des Planeten mit Basisstandort Erzvorkommen usw.
        Auch gibt es hier eine Sternenkarte mit anderen Planeten,die man Später bereisen kann.
*J*=Damit schaltet man das Jetpack ein,das hab ich erst sehr spät herausgefunden,ansonsten währe ich            Weltraum gestorben.
*N*=unten anklicken und das Bild wird Farbig.Die Stabilität der Bauelemente wird hier angezeigt.Es sollte immer Grün sein(mir ist mal was zusammengebrochen^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*l.Shift*=beim Craften immer 10 pro M.-klick,im inventar .


Des weiteren verwirrten mich die Kryptischen bezeichnungen bei den Einzelnen Bauteilen.
Konnte dies und jenes hier nicht bauen sie Blockregeln??
Also in der Deutschen Spieleinstellung heist:
*BA*= Basis (Bauteile die mit BA gekenzeichnet sind können nur auf der Basis verbaut werden!)
*BG*=Bodengleiter
*KR*=kleines Raumschiff (damit kommt man schon in den Orbit und zum Mond)
*GR*=großes Raumschiff





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*PL*=Plasma

Blöcke setz man mit der Rechten Moustaste,mit der linken lässt sich die Blockform aussuchen.
vor dem setzen kann man auch den Block drehen(dann brauch man nicht unbedingt das Blockdrehwerkzeug).
*Einfügen* und Entfernen *Taste* wechselt die Drehachse des Blocks.
*Pos *und *Ende *dreht den Block

Wenn man ausversehen zuviel Sachen im Konstruktor kraften lassen will ,nix Gut Deutsch^^.
oder zuviel angeklickt hat (mit gedrückter L.-shift),lässt sich das rückgängigmachen ,indem man den Konstruktor ausschaltet und dann auf die zuviel angezeigte Elemente Klickt.
Dadurch veringert sich die Anzahl.
Danach wieder einschalte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich noch Neue Erzvorkommen (Stoffe die ich nicht auf dem Planeten finde kann) suchte,musste ich mir ein Raumschiff bauen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Mai 2016)

Ja Raumschiffe sind so eine Sache.
Hab mir erst mal im PDA angesehen was ich für ein kleines Raumschiff brauche.
Basis block für kleines Raumschiff
Cockpit
Generator
Treibstofftank
Sauerstofftank
Düsen
Fahrwerk (ich hab eins Drunter aber nicht so wichtig)
Geschütz (leider geht an KR kein drehbares Geschütz)
Munitionskiste
Optional noch 
Scheinwerfer
Voratskiste

Hier mal meine erstes Flugfähiges Kleine Raumschiff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig hierbei ,unbedingt immer dieselben Düsen verwenden!!!
Das hatte ich zu anfang nicht und das KR war fast unsteuerbar.Auch helfen Richtungsdüsen das Schiff besser zu Steuern.
Ich habe mir angewöhnt vor jedem erkundungsflug einen Savepunkt zu setzen fals mal was schief geht .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammmen.
Seit Heute spielen ,mein Sohn und ich, Empyrion im Koop (Lan).
Da es nicht ganz so einfach ist,erklär ich es mal kurz.
Derjenige der den Singelplayer startet ist der"Host".
Gibt es Natürlich im Lan nicht ,da kein Server gestartet wird.
Der mitspielen will(Klient)muß im Außwahlmenü Multiplayer,die IP des Hostes eingeben.Ohne Port usw. .
Als mein Sohn auf der Map gespawnt war hatte er keine Rettungskapsel und Konstruktor.
Bei mir konnte er nicht rein (Falsche Fraktion).
Also erst mal eine Fraktion Gründen,das geht über inventar (bei mir Taste I oder Tab),auf Fraktion klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der andere Mitspieler stellt jetzt eine Anfrage das er der Fraktion Beitreten möchte ,die muß noch bestätigt werden.
So weit so Gut^^...mein Sohn konnte immer noch nichts öffnen oder Benutzen.
Googel schwieg....


Nach einigem Experementieren bin ich drauf gekommen woran das lag
.
In der Basis z.b. muß man in die Console gehen(ESC dann auf das Handysymbol)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort stand bei mir die Base auf Privat.
Ich habs dann auf unsere Fraktion geändert (ob auch alle funtzt weiß ich nicht)
danach ging alles wunderbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Vorgang muß man bei allen Gebauten sachen wiederholen.
Also Bodengleiter(BG),kleines Raumschiff(KR),Großes Raumschiff(GR) usw.
.
Hoffe das es einigermaßen verständlich ist und so manchem Helfen kann im Lan zu Zocken .

PS.: Man muß in das Raumschiff z.b. einsteigen um in die Console zu kommen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Mai 2016)

Hatte Gestern das Problem,das mein Kleines Raumschiff (KR) nicht mehr an mein Großes Raumschiff (GR) andocken konnte.
Lesen Hilft ,im PDA steht das nur Raumschiffe gleicher Fraktionen andocken können,oder alle Schiffe, wenn man auf Alle stellt.
Da ich ja seit Gestern eine Fraktion gegründet habe ging das Docken nicht mehr^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mal nen Großes Raumschiff gebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ganz Witzig schwerelos mit Jet Pack nen Raumschiff zu bauen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die ganze Zeit muß man im Weltraum den Helm auflassen ,auch im GR(Großen Raumschiff).
Es ist nicht Möglich Atmosphere ins GR zu bekommen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt noch ein PCGH,ler Empyrion ??


----------



## Britania (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn du es so sehr suchtest dan mach doch Lets plays davon oder nen Blog wo es nur um das Game geht. Toll das dir das spiel so gut gefällt für mich ist es Leider nicht erklärst es sehr gut weiter viel spaß an dem spiel.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juli 2016)

Danke für deinen Positiven Komentar ,auch wenn das Game nichts für dich ist.
Die Suchtphase ist erstmal Geschichte.
Mir gefällt nicht an dem Game, das man nach Relativ mässigen Beschuss ,gegnerischen Basen ,sein Schiff neu bauen kann.
Das ist zu heavy^^.
Am besten immer mal wieder die Saves aus dem Steam -Ordner rauskopieren!
Dann brauch man nicht von vorne beginnen,fals mal was daneben geht.

im Mom erkunde ich das Game:StarsOne.
Ist auf der selben Engine entstanden wie Empyrion.
Einige Sachen sind ähnlich .Gegnertyp gibt nur einen "Alien",sieht aus wie Zombie E.T. .


----------

